# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  L CARNITINE spot injections for fat loss??

## try2cut

More people are saying lcarnitine is effective for burning stubborn fat with subcutaneous injections. My questions What dosage to inject in a spot? how frequently? Is it even worth it? any successful stories? Thanks

----------


## austinite

One of our good members (M302_IMOLA) is a big fan of injectable Carnitine. He injects 3000mg weekly, split into 2 doses of 1500 each and reports good results. Hopefully he will chime in with more detail.

----------


## MuscleInk

Wow....my trainer and I were discussing this today for my cutting cycle (trying to get below 10%). I am very interested in hearing experiences on this.

----------


## cruzetor

interested to know more

----------


## austinite

I just realized the title says "Spot" injections. Carnitine does not target specific areas.

----------


## try2cut

I was under the impression that if you injected it into the fat in your ass , it will help break up and burn the fat in that area. (I saw some before and after pics of women who underwent mesotherapy by injecting l carnitine in their butt. . Like many before and after pics we see on the net it could be quite bullshit.

----------


## austinite

That's not how Carnitine works. It carries long-chain fatty acids and uses fat as energy to do so. These effects take place once it's absorbed into the bloodstream, not while it's sitting in the muscle/fat and being absorbed.

----------


## hingey242

Can this be bought at supplement shops?

----------


## basketballfan22

> Can this be bought at supplement shops?


You will most likely not be able to find anything injectable at typical supplement and vitamin shops. You can find liquid, powder, and capsule form of carnitine though.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## austinite

Imola is MIA!

----------


## basketballfan22

I know!

----------


## M302_Imola

> I just realized the title says "Spot" injections. Carnitine does not target specific areas.


Yes, you can't expect to inject L-Carn in say the love handle region and puff they're gone. It is however effective at reducing overall bodyfat which in turn will reduce your love handles.




> Can this be bought at supplement shops?


No you won't be able to find the injectable L-Carn at any supp stores. The oral version is available but it's bioavailability is horrible, so much so I feel like it's a waste of money.




> Imola is MIA!


Sorry guys I was away for the Memorial Day weekend.

Bottom line is injectable L-Carn is very effective but it's hard to find and not the easiest to use. What I mean is the L-Carn needs a transport system in order to get into the mitochondria cells so it can work it's magic. Insulin is really the only way to push the L-Carn into the cells. So you can use a very small dose of exogenous slin (1-2 iu) or eat a generous amount of high GI carbs (which will induce an endogenous slin surge) at the time of L-carn injection. The trouble with the high GI carb method is most don't want this while cutting which is most often when L-carn is used. I personally use 2iu of slin as I'm well versed in slin usage (I don't recommend this method to slin rookies). Bottom line is as you can see injectable L-Carn is a pain in the ass to use but it is effective as long as diet, cardio, and training on dialed in. Oral L-Carn isn't worth it IMO.

----------


## basketballfan22

The man, the myth, the legend has finally returned.  :Wink:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Yes, you can't expect to inject L-Carn in say the love handle region and puff they're gone. It is however effective at reducing overall bodyfat which in turn will reduce your love handles.
> 
> No you won't be able to find the injectable L-Carn at any supp stores. The oral version is available but it's bioavailability is horrible, so much so I feel like it's a waste of money.
> 
> Sorry guys I was away for the Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Bottom line is injectable L-Carn is very effective but it's hard to find and not the easiest to use. What I mean is the L-Carn needs a transport system in order to get into the mitochondria cells so it can work it's magic. Insulin is really the only way to push the L-Carn into the cells. So you can use a very small dose of exogenous slin (1-2 iu) or eat a generous amount of high GI carbs (which will induce an endogenous slin surge) at the time of L-carn injection. The trouble with the high GI carb method is most don't want this while cutting which is most often when L-carn is used. I personally use 2iu of slin as I'm well versed in slin usage (I don't recommend this method to slin rookies). Bottom line is as you can see injectable L-Carn is a pain in the ass to use but it is effective as long as diet, cardio, and training on dialed in. Oral L-Carn isn't worth it IMO.


Any thoughts on kynoselen for its role in lypolysis and as an anti catabolic agent?

----------


## Zodiac82

> I was under the impression that if you injected it into the fat in your ass , it will help break up and burn the fat in that area. (I saw some before and after pics of women who underwent mesotherapy by injecting l carnitine in their butt. . Like many before and after pics we see on the net it could be quite bullshit.





> That's not how Carnitine works. It carries long-chain fatty acids and uses fat as energy to do so. These effects take place once it's absorbed into the bloodstream, not while it's sitting in the muscle/fat and being absorbed.


some ppl do inject sub q for spot reduction....says it burns....I've never done it....only IM

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

> some ppl do inject sub q for spot reduction....says it burns....I've never done it....only IM
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


You can inject SubQ all day long, it will not do anything for that spot whatsoever. It's not how it works.

----------


## Zodiac82

> You can inject SubQ all day long, it will not do anything for that spot whatsoever. It's not how it works.


oh I agree....thats why I've only done IM lol....I was just pointing out that ppl have done it

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## austinite

Gotchya. Yeah.. anything can be injected SubQ.

----------


## M302_Imola

> The man, the myth, the legend has finally returned.


ha ha thanks bro!




> Any thoughts on kynoselen for its role in lypolysis and as an anti catabolic agent?


Sorry bud, haven't done any research on kynoselen...actually, this is the 1st time I've heard of it.

----------


## try2cut

thanks for all the info. buy the way online vet shops sell this stuff for races hoarses. Obviously its vet grade But the price is ridiculously cheap

----------


## M302_Imola

> thanks for all the info. buy the way online vet shops sell this stuff for races hoarses. Obviously its vet grade But the price is ridiculously cheap


Interesting, 1st I've heard about it being used on race horses but I can see the benefit there. Stuff helps your cardiovascular threshold and endurance 10-fold.

----------


## poizonn

> Bottom line is injectable L-Carn is very effective but it's hard to find and not the easiest to use. What I mean is the L-Carn needs a transport system in order to get into the mitochondria cells so it can work it's magic. Insulin is really the only way to push the L-Carn into the cells. So you can use a very small dose of exogenous slin (1-2 iu) or eat a generous amount of high GI carbs (which will induce an endogenous slin surge) at the time of L-carn injection. The trouble with the high GI carb method is most don't want this while cutting which is most often when L-carn is used. I personally use 2iu of slin as I'm well versed in slin usage (I don't recommend this method to slin rookies). Bottom line is as you can see injectable L-Carn is a pain in the ass to use but it is effective as long as diet, cardio, and training on dialed in. Oral L-Carn isn't worth it IMO.



Big bump here but as a frustrated endomorph I'm looking into pinning Syntheselen + Synthetine on my pursuit of single digit bf%.

I'm at around 17%bf, doing fasted cardio, low carb caloric deficit diet, and weightlifting of course.. 5-6 days a week, apparently pinning Syntheselen + Synthetine will help.

My question is, as an endomorph, I'm really scared of eating high GI carbs, I have zero experience with slin and/or pinning anything. (it would be my first time pinning) but I really have no problem to start doing so. Is slin still out of question?

I'd like to get to single digit bf% before my first cycle.

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Try carb cycling instead of staying low carb all the time. This may help break a plateau, sounds like your kind of stuck where your at. I can't recommend you do slin. Don't know enough about it but I will say I think your BF is still to high to be trying to artificially lower it in that way.

----------


## BARKODE

This is actually available locally. Is it really worth it? I hope Imola can read this.

----------


## lovbyts

> This is actually available locally. Is it really worth it? I hope Imola can read this.


Well the main problem is it looks like he has not posted for almost exactly 1yr so he probably wont see it.

Ive never used it but it sounds like it does help as long as your diet is good and as noted you have to either use insulin (not recommended for the inexperienced) or high GI carb method.

----------


## Zodiac82

I've used it...and really saw no benefit from it...I kno lmola...swore by it...but 405 and i...both said it made our heart have weird palpitations

----------


## Synhax

is there any actual science research articles published on this? i'd like to have a look at them if someone has references, stomach fat is so hard to get rid of

----------


## lacana146

Hi everyone i have a question i have L-Carnitine 5ml inj. with (50 units insuline syringe)this one go inside of the ampoules, how i split the dose in 50 unit insulin syringes, i have to used every day i want to start now.

----------


## justme1978

It is worth it, for example you use a 10mL or 5mL syringe with maybe a 30g needle or 32g, and you can localized fat per area and add around 2cc per shot till you finished the 5cc or 10cc. OR you can inject lets say 4 cc in each side of the belly. You will burn the fat around the muscle area and have an overall better definition. I found the website that sales 20% ampoules l-carnitine for injectables. They use it for cellulite or fat removal. This is the only legit companie i have found and effective all my crossfit friends use them. you can email them and they reply pretty fast as well with any questions. I am brasilian so I know this thing works and is made in Spain High Quality stuff. Here is the pageis mesoskin . c the prices are very fair and checkwhere it saids in med.

----------


## justme1978

It is worth it, for example you use a 10mL or 5mL syringe with maybe a 30g needle or 32g, and you can localized fat per area and add around 2cc per shot till you finished the 5cc or 10cc. OR you can inject lets say 4 cc in each side of the belly. You will burn the fat around the muscle area and have an overall better definition. I found the website that sales 20% ampoules l-carnitine for injectables. They use it for cellulite or fat removal. This is the only legit companie i have found and effective all my crossfit friends use them. you can email them and they reply pretty fast as well with any questions. I am brasilian so I know this thing works and is made in Spain High Quality stuff. Here is the pageis mesoskin . c the prices are very fair and checkwhere it saids in med

----------


## justme1978

It is worth it, for example you use a 10mL or 5mL syringe with maybe a 30g needle or 32g, and you can localized fat per area and add around 2cc per shot till you finished the 5cc or 10cc. OR you can inject lets say 4 cc in each side of the belly. You will burn the fat around the muscle area and have an overall better definition. I found the website that sales 20% ampoules l-carnitine for injectables. They use it for cellulite or fat removal. This is the only legit companie i have found and effective all my crossfit friends use them. you can email them and they reply pretty fast as well with any questions. I am brasilian so I know this thing works and is made in Spain High Quality stuff. Here is the pageis mesoskin . c the prices are very fair click where it saids in med and you see it there. Have Fun!

----------

